# Best way to clean a toolbag (Veto)?



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I just vacuum mine.

People often mention how my tools all look new and I must not be working very hard. Really I just dust them off every few months.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Vacuum, air compressor..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Best way to clean a toolbag


drag it behind the truck on the way home....

~CS~


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Vacuum, air compressor..


Same here. Hold it upside down at first and shake and pat the ever loving pizz out of it. In a couple cases I used Woolite Heavy Traffic carpet cleaner at the end and re-vacuum. Worked like a champ:thumbsup:


----------



## jjennings2510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah I always knock the dust out of mines and then get a MicroFibre cloth...wet it with water and wipe down my bag...inside and out...and let it air dry which usually only takes like 5 mins....my bag always ends up looking like new again....


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Leave it dirty :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Air compressor and then wipe it with hand cleaning wipes.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Break the zipper then have it warrantied for a new clean one.... :whistling2:

or

Tip upside down over a trash can and bang the bottom of it.


----------

